
Family Sues Tesla After Model X Accident - benburleson
https://www.independent.com/2019/05/30/santa-barbara-mom-sues-tesla-after-model-x-accident/
======
fuzz4lyfe
"Tesla explained its vehicles continuously record and transmit operational and
diagnostic data to the company’s servers. The data from Halcourt’s Model X
showed its engine was actually not turned off, and that soon after Halcourt’s
toddler entered the SUV through the open back door and crawled into the
driver’s seat, he first pressed the brake pedal then shifted the gear selector
to Drive.

“Over the next 6 seconds, the vehicle continued to be in Drive gear with the
brake pedal pressed until the accelerator pedal was pressed and the brake
pedal was released,” Tesla stated. “In the next 4 seconds, while varying
manual pressure continued to be applied to the accelerator pedal, the vehicle
speed increase was consistent with the pressure applied to the accelerator
pedal. Then, the brake pedal was pressed including activation of the Anti-Lock
Braking System, the accelerator pedal was released, and the vehicle came to a
stop.”

I'm not a Tesla Fanboy or anything but if this is true I don't see how they
are at fault.

~~~
andrewtbham
i seriously think people are paid to post these stories to spread fud. they
are non-stop on all social media.

this is not interesting at all... she left her car running and her child put
the car in gear. this story should be removed.

~~~
grillvogel
how does a 2 year old reach the brake pedal while shifting the car into gear?

~~~
ASalazarMX
It's impossible, right? What could possible happen if you leave the engine on?

------
isalmon
>> soon after Halcourt’s toddler entered the SUV through the open back door
and crawled into the driver’s seat, he first pressed the brake pedal then
shifted the gear selector to Drive

How is it even possible for a 2 year old? The whole story is just really hard
to believe

------
swagasaurus-rex
> "The data from Halcourt’s Model X showed its engine was actually not turned
> off, and that soon after Halcourt’s toddler entered the SUV through the open
> back door and crawled into the driver’s seat, he first pressed the brake
> pedal then shifted the gear selector to Drive."

~~~
benburleson
A couple problems with this statement is that there is no "engine" and there
is no notion of turning the Tesla "off."

